# Trip to the Rockies 2



## goodguy (Aug 10, 2013)

Got amazing feedback on my first batch of pictures so I hope you guys will like these as well.
Its very hard to choose few pictures out of 2200 pics I took in the trip, I have so many question about each picture I took as I know each if far from perfection.
Well here goes.............


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice shots. The only one I recognize is the Banff town site. Did you climb up for the image, or take the gondola? Depending on where you went exactly, you might recognize the mountain in my avatar.

Would you care to tell us where the others were taken. It would also be nice if you could number your pictures when you post more than one or two. Makes it a lot easier to refer to an image in a posting if it has a number. Thanks.

Looks like you had a great time.

WesternGuy


----------



## goodguy (Aug 11, 2013)

I really wish I could remember where all these pictures were taken but most of them were taken in places we simply stopped a long the way.
So much beauty in such a place makes some things get a bit blurry especially names.

We were in Banff, Jasper, Kamloops, Lake Louise, Whistler and Vancouver.

In Banff we went up the Gondola and spend few hours on the trail up on the mountain.
I think picture No.2 was taken from the Gondola.

We had amazing time, my wife and I even toyed with the thought of moving to Alberta or BC but our roots are too deep in Ontario (work, kids school, friends and family...etc)
We really had amazing time!!!
Next trip we want to go to see the east coast.

Canada is such an beautiful and AMAZING country!!!


----------



## timarp000 (Aug 19, 2013)

Something is really pushing me to consider to buy the 24-85 VR lens! I think the main reason is because Im on a budget and I have exceeded it by about $150! Also the larger aperture seems to be an advantage over the 16-85. I would have happily gone for the 16-85 VR if it weren't for the price. Which lens produces sharper images?


----------

